# Water Parameters



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey i was wondering what your water parameters should be, ive been out of the game for a while and forget most of it.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

dynasty691 said:


> Hey i was wondering what your water parameters should be, ive been out of the game for a while and forget most of it.


Ammonia 0
Nitrites 0
Nitrates 20ppm or less (I keep mine at about 10ppm)

Welcome back


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

Thank you thats the answer i was exactly looking for lol. Ive been out of the hobby for a few years and am getting back in the game!!!


----------

